# Preening, and snuggling (some slight blood)



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Thought i'd better put the warning for anyone that's squeamish, in most of the pics the blood is dried in, but for some reason my camera picked up the red tones.

Anyhoo, here's my little Echo, been a little poorly, but you can see as the pics go on, she's getting back to her old self 

Getting snuggles and scritches after getting her antibiotics and being cleaned, and having a very leaky blood feather pulled.







Playing with the towel - her new best friend apparently!






Finally, chilling out on the play gym and having a good preen and play 







Caught mid- shuffle 


More to come....


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Is this millet for lil ole me?


You put your right leg in, and shake it all about....


Gone shy now...


Go on, you can have one decent photo. One. Thats yer lot.


Things are looking boring from this angle now....


So ima lookit everything from upside down instead, k? Wheeee!


And last but not least...

Lookit the new feathers, wooooooop!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Poor baby, glad she's feeling better!


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks, me too, was such a relief to see her get back to her normal mischievous self!

Have to keep my eye on her completely all the time now though, she's constantly diving off things. No wings? No bother! Just get inventive on finding ways to climb and then jump off the top!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Aw, poor little sweetheart. I hope she recovers very soon.


----------



## mikec2003 (May 28, 2011)

the 2nd and 3rd pic, pure birdie bliss, she looks so happy.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

She looks like such a sweetheart. 
Glad to see her new feather growth! Smokey really messed her up...


----------



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

I think rehoming evil Smokey was a good choice IMO


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Aww, poor baby! I didn't know Smokey harmed her that badly. I'm ok with blood, I have so many different animals, I'm used to seeing and handling bloody situations, but that last picture, geez, I didn't know how severe her injuries were. Poor thing, but glad to hear she getting there. She's still looking beautiful in the photo shoot


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh my gosh that last photo looks so painful. That poor baby... I hope she's feeling okay. Give her some love from Auntie Amz!


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

glad to see she is on the mend


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

She is very pretty. What happened to all her feathers? Night fright? Poor baby growing all those back at the same time!


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi Lulu, she was attacked by my male tiel (who has now been rehomed) in what I can only deduce was a hormonal rage, she had most of the feathers from her right wing pulled out, half her tail feathers, half of her crest, then flapping around took care of the flights on the left wing and fussing around the area under the right wing left her pretty bald under there.

I'm pleased to report that she's made nearly a full recovery now although in the day or so afterwards it was touch and go from stress and blood loss. As I'm typing this she's sitting on my shoulder trying to tidy away (remove forcibly) my freckles lol 

I need to do a new pic update! She is a pretty, if scruffy little thing lol


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

Poor girl! I didn't realize others could be so aggressive, even if it was hormonal. I'm glad she is on the mend. Very scary!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Poor baby, I'm glad she doing better

She is such a sweet heart


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

HaimovFids - Thanks, she's my snuggle bum lol  also, did you used to have a different username? I am confuddled lol.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

yea! i changed it 


> she's sitting on my shoulder trying to tidy away (remove forcibly) my freckles lol


ouch! does it hurt?


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Aw now I can't remember who you are though I remember the tiels lol. Tis ok, it'll come to me eventually. Maybe. Lol.

And she's not too bad, she tends to gently nibble around stuff mostly but there's one freckle in particular that she realllllyyyyy doesn't like and ooh she doesn't half peck with tenacity at that one! It's ok, my skin is meant to have holes in it. Like, really. Helps with ventilation.


----------

